# Planted HOB thread.



## TWINSCREWED

Thats a great idea. What is that you have planted in urs? All my small tanks have multiple hob's (for redundancy after a failure of 1, ugh); this would work wonders to hide them and add interest to the tank top. Thinking this would compliment the riparium planters I have in my bigger tanks. gonna follow to see what others think/contribute.


----------



## pejerrey

TWINSCREWED said:


> Thats a great idea. What is that you have planted in urs? All my small tanks have multiple hob's (for redundancy after a failure of 1, ugh); this would work wonders to hide them and add interest to the tank top. Thinking this would compliment the riparium planters I have in my bigger tanks. gonna follow to see what others think/contribute.


Thank you!
Xmas moss
Whorled pennyworth
Lobelia cardinalis

In the back and not very visible:

Urtricularia foliosa
Frogbit

My plan is to plant it more soon.


----------



## Gnomecatcher

That's pretty cool. I've seen some put peace lilies or crypts in their HOB, but you have a very unique idea going with the xmas moss. roud:


----------



## thechibi

Oh wow, that is totally nifty. Hmmm.


----------



## DogFish

Very nice!

I had thought about planting in the media box at one point. I really like your idea of planting the over flow. I would think one could completely hide the HOB with a little planning.

Would you share a pic of the grid you planted on before the plants were added?


----------



## pejerrey

Thank you all, I was just trying to be clever. This is just the start, I will be adding more.

What is planted for now is the "bio falls" (G). I'm planning to plant the media box by adding a mesh bag of substrate.




























I asked "what can I grow here" to sfbaaps members growing emersed plants, and Neil Shieh answered me to grow moss.


Neil Shieh said:


> You could grow mosses provided that some of the moss stems can wick water to the rest of the plant from the water outflow. You could grow any of the common mosses such as java, flame, xmas, etc. you could try sandwiching the moss between the attachment and the outflow and have the moss grow out of it.
> A neat idea would be to grow purple bamboo in your HOB! they'll grow right out and they look nice


----------



## pejerrey

User "nyyanks" added some screen to the cascade of his HOB( to diffuse the flow I think?) however, this would work as a planting mesh for moss.


----------



## josolanes

Very cool idea! I'll be following this thread for sure


----------



## aweeby

terrestrial mosses do decently as well. I had some extra club moss leftover from a hike collection for my terrarium, just threw it in the HOB to store it temporarily and it's gone and created a nice bio filter. In another tank, I'm using hydrocotyle in the same way. It does pretty well on my canister's outflow as well. I tried UG once but I didn't have enough and it washed away. :/


----------



## pejerrey

aweeby said:


> terrestrial mosses do decently as well. I had some extra club moss leftover from a hike collection for my terrarium, just threw it in the HOB to store it temporarily and it's gone and created a nice bio filter. In another tank, I'm using hydrocotyle in the same way. It does pretty well on my canister's outflow as well. I tried UG once but I didn't have enough and it washed away. :/


Ok, you have to share some pics!! Sounds awesome!

Gals, guys please suggest other suitable interesting plants. I love the idea of "hiding" my HOB under plants! 
Let's see who does it first!


----------



## somewhatshocked

I have riccia growing on every single sponge in every HOB I've got going. And I've never purposefully introduced it to the filter. About once a month I clean it all out and it's back the next.

Maybe I should leave it and add some random strands of moss.


----------



## Gnomecatcher

My idea for hiding my HOB (I haven't done it yet) would be to get some pond foam like Great Stuff or open cell foam and cover the HOB with it, then tie moss or fissidens to it. You could still leave the HOB open and keep a riparium plant in there.


----------



## pejerrey

Gnomecatcher said:


> My idea for hiding my HOB (I haven't done it yet) would be to get some pond foam like Great Stuff or open cell foam and cover the HOB with it, then tie moss or fissidens to it. You could still leave the HOB open and keep a riparium plant in there.


 Oh, I see... How do you keep the moss wet then?


----------



## Gnomecatcher

pejerrey said:


> Oh, I see... How do you keep the moss wet then?


It doesn't have to be aquatic moss. Terrestrial moss would work just fine (even though technically most moss grow terrestrially naturally, some are just tolerant enough to be grown fully submersed). I think the humidity and the splashing would be enough moisture for something like fissidens if it is given enough time to adapt to dryer conditions.

Or I guess you could spray it every day. *shrug*

Another thing I have seen people with frog terrariums do is create foam backgrounds and cover it with silicone, then press dried sphagnum moss or coco husk all over the wet silicone.

For example: http://bigalsonline.blog.com/2011/08/18/how-to-make-a-natural-vivarium-background/


----------



## sayurasem

I put lucky bamboos in the HOB cartridge space.


----------



## tlyons01

Thank you for making this thread, I see that interest is booming about it! I will be trying this out. I think I will try out Nyyanks method of the black mesh, as I have scraps here already. Will post pics here once I get started..

Again, thanks!


----------



## BlueJack

Zebrina works wonderfully inside the filter box. You can see it on the left hand side of this pic.


----------



## pejerrey

sayurasem said:


> I put lucky bamboos in the HOB cartridge space.


Pictures PHLEEEEAZE!


----------



## pejerrey

BlueJack said:


> Zebrina works wonderfully inside the filter box. You can see it on the left hand side of this pic.


Wow! 0_o ! That's What I'm talking!


----------



## FunkyMonk

Awesome setup!


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

BlueJack said:


> Zebrina works wonderfully inside the filter box. You can see it on the left hand side of this pic.


 
that... is truly beautiful


----------



## tlyons01

So, can anyone tell me how you keep your filter media clean, or how you clean it when you have it planted? 

I have just set up my 5 gallon with dirt and sand, moved over my HOB so that I can plant it with moss cascading. While I am waiting to set up the waterfall area, I am kind of curious what methods others are using? 

Does anyone use soil in a media bag, as suggested previously?


----------



## BlueJack

You just clean it rarely...like every few months. The plants will chow down on any nutrients building up in there. And if you're like me i only use sponges and bio bags in my HOB's, no carbon. Some filter floss every once in a while but I've found that stuff really does too good of a job of filtering(oxymoron?). I have to change it once a month at least because it has collected so much debris.


----------



## tlyons01

That is why I was wondering, due to the collection of debris. I do not use carbon, unless it is for a specific reason, which isn't often. My aquaclear sponges seem to really collect it in my tanks. I am a once a week or two rinse in tank water in bucket, maintenance as often as needed and all. It seems some months that I have to completely clean out the entire box, impeller and all. 

So do you just carefully remove the planted media (or pieces) when cleaning must be done?


----------



## BlueJack

tlyons01 said:


> So do you just carefully remove the planted media (or pieces) when cleaning must be done?


Ya, everything comes out and is lightly cleaned. I also use it as an opportunity to trim and replant some of the taller plants. I like the smaller bushier look.


----------



## tlyons01

okie dokie, thanks for the explaining. Sometimes my mind doesn't have much of an imagination and I have to see things spelled out...Sometimes


----------



## pejerrey

My hob is not my main filter, I guess that allows me to not be so worried about it. The fluval intake sponge keeps if from clogging I guess, I take out that to rinse often...


----------



## pejerrey

Any other suggestions besides zebrina and bamboos? I'm gonna go shopping for some plants next week.


----------



## kamikazi

BlueJack said:


> Zebrina works wonderfully inside the filter box. You can see it on the left hand side of this pic.


OMG that is awesome! I have 3 HOB filters I need to do this with. Did you just stick the stem into the box with some filter floss?
What are the potted plants at the back sitting on or are the clipped somehow to the back side of the tank?

OP did you do anything to secure your plants in/onto your filter?


----------



## jellie

I'm about to stuff some of my water loving orchids in there. Love seeing what's being done here. Moss falls. <3

Suggestions: Pothos cuttings, Sweet potato cuttings, wet ferns (I have my maidenhair fern in there). Really, it's anything you can cut and root in water. I could stick my rooted avocado pit in there. I have so many random things in water culture, they'd do fine in the HOB. I'd love to try Sarracenia one day 

For more terrestrial plants like the fern, I stuff them in a net pot with floss and then sink just the bottom of the pot leaving the rest above, it keeps the whole thing moist just by capillary action and doesn't drown the poor plant.

The biggest trouble I'm running into with water culture is that my plants aren't as hardy as they could be being a bit short on nutrients, so when a pest hits, it hits hard. I just had to throw out my entire pile of sweet potato cuttings due to spider mites infestation. It's Spring. All the bugs are out in force.


----------



## AirstoND

*Had to update*

I am planning on adding Lobelia erinus, red basil, and English lavender from my seedling tray.


----------



## pejerrey

AirstoND said:


> I am planning on adding Lobelia erinus, red basil, and English lavender from my seedling tray.


Wow! Very nice!


----------



## kamikazi

jellie said:


> I'm about to stuff some of my water loving orchids in there.
> 
> Suggestions: Pothos cuttings, Sweet potato cuttings, wet ferns (I have my maidenhair fern in there). Really, it's anything you can cut and root in water. I could stick my rooted avocado pit in there.
> 
> For more terrestrial plants like the fern, I stuff them in a net pot with floss and then sink just the bottom of the pot leaving the rest above, it keeps the whole thing moist just by capillary action and doesn't drown the poor plant.


Do you have names for water loving orchids or know where to find them?

I have pothos sticking out of the 29 non-dirt tank already so I'll want other things for variety. I had pothos in my 40 dirt tank and as soon as the roots reached the dirt it went crazy taking over and growing like an 1/2 inch a day. I took it out and now I'm looking to plant it in an indoor hanging basket (if I can ever find one).

How do you keep the net pot from sinking to the bottom?



AirstoND said:


> I am planning on adding Lobelia erinus, red basil, and English lavender from my seedling tray.


Do you have your plants just dropped directly into the filter box? What plants do you have there now, I see Zebrina. Specifically whats the plant that looks kinda like a tree branch.


----------



## AirstoND

kamikazi said:


> Do you have names for water loving orchids or know where to find them?
> 
> I have pothos sticking out of the 29 non-dirt tank already so I'll want other things for variety. I had pothos in my 40 dirt tank and as soon as the roots reached the dirt it went crazy taking over and growing like an 1/2 inch a day. I took it out and now I'm looking to plant it in an indoor hanging basket (if I can ever find one).
> 
> How do you keep the net pot from sinking to the bottom?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have your plants just dropped directly into the filter box? What plants do you have there now, I see Zebrina. Specifically whats the plant that looks kinda like a tree branch.


Plant stems are between filter pad and plastic bio pad (for bacteria), there are also some zeolite chips.

Tree Branch - jasmium polyanthum
Cloves
Zebrina
Spath


----------



## kamikazi

I got some plants today I'm hoping might work for this purpose.
this thread has the list and will document my progress.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/r...arium/171758-need-plant-help.html#post1806419


----------



## pejerrey

kamikazi said:


> I got some plants today I'm hoping might work for this purpose.
> this thread has the list and will document my progress.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/r...arium/171758-need-plant-help.html#post1806419


Great! Please share some pics here also!


----------



## BlueJack

kamikazi said:


> Did you just stick the stem into the box with some filter floss?


I did before i found out the roots love filter floss. It makes it a pain when cleaning because you have to basically clip off all the roots to throw out the filter floss. So, now I just use the regular sponge blocks and that's it. Just stick the stems down around the sides of the sponge and they stay put.




kamikazi said:


> What are the potted plants at the back sitting on or are the clipped somehow to the back side of the tank?


They're in 9 inch plastic planter pots and on top of some 3 inch Styrofoam blocks. I had a little room left on the table behind my tank so that's why I started putting Low Light terrestrial plants back there. no clips or anything, just on the extra table space available.


----------



## farmhand

AirstoND said:


> I am planning on adding Lobelia erinus, red basil, and English lavender from my seedling tray.










Off topic here; but I noticed the zip lock bag over your outflow. Is this your method of keeping co2 in the tank? Any details about this or point me to the correct post.
Great idea everyone with plants in the HOB!


----------



## xenxes

Epiphytes grow well in HOBs, orchids & anthurium. I also have a terrestrial red club moss growing on top of the biomedia, the growth rate is ~10x that in soil.


----------



## AirstoND

farmhand said:


> View attachment 45213
> 
> Off topic here; but I noticed the zip lock bag over your outflow. Is this your method of keeping co2 in the tank? Any details about this or point me to the correct post.
> Great idea everyone with plants in the HOB!


It's actually a baffle to reduce outflow


----------



## pejerrey

xenxes said:


> Epiphytes grow well in HOBs, orchids & anthurium. I also have a terrestrial red club moss growing on top of the biomedia, the growth rate is ~10x that in soil.


 WOOOOW AWESOME!!


----------



## 46740

Would wandering Jew and dwarf palm be good plants for an HOB? I figured the palm/reeds are exactly what does the filtering in nature.


----------



## Lowe

xenxes said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Woah! I like!


----------



## pejerrey

This is how mine looks like now


----------



## pejerrey




----------



## fusiongt

This is a great pretty idea, well done


----------



## ony

Pejerrey: That tank is lush! Love the cascade effect.


----------



## forester

lol u all are making me WANT to go get a HOB filter seein all these cool pics ^^


----------



## kamikazi

I need to share pictures of all the work I've done since I first read this post.


----------



## pejerrey

Thanks! It's indeed a fun thing to do!
Kamikaze go get ur camera!


----------



## Phish

This is such a neat idea!!! Just when I thought my tank couldn't get any more plants in it, I find a way to add some more to the top!!! thanks so much for the great idea!!


----------



## kamikazi

pejerrey said:


> Kamikaze go get ur camera!


Done! This is gonna be a BIG post

Keep in mind I just set all these plants up since this thread was started. Things are still under construction so to speak. All three of my tanks now have some form riparium/HOB type plant growth. I kinda went off the deep end  

Not a HOB, but I'm using this in my acrylic tank where the top is part of the tank. Its just electronic packaging foam I sliced thin. then attached by fishing line to a wally world suction cup. Works well if you dont have or want planters to attach to.









29 at home































































15 at work


















Trying to get java moss to take in the outflow ramp


----------



## Solo707

pejerrey said:


> I started this thread because of the interest I see from other member to start their own planted HOB.
> 
> The cascade 200 hob comes with an attachment that is perfect to be planted. Then the rest is adding media instead of their cartridges in the back. I'm sure you can make a lil mesh bag filled with soil and plant thru the mesh.
> An hob resembles to me an hydroponic pot pot, it does get decent light too! Even in a low light tank!
> 
> Now, because of the plants you will evaporate more water than your HOB already does normally. I was Surprised by this and I was looking around for leaks! Lol!
> 
> The HOBs can be noisier with their lids on, this is why I did this. To my surprise again, the plants provide excellent sound dampening.
> *
> please share you pictures and experience here
> *


Is that a feeding dish in the second pic?


----------



## pejerrey

Nice!


----------



## pejerrey

Solo707 said:


> Is that a feeding dish in the second pic?


its a shoot glass! lol!


----------



## kamikazi

pejerrey said:


> its a shoot glass! lol!


....I'm not seeing it


----------



## james0816

That's purty nice. I have Riccia growing on one filter. Looking to do the same with Star Moss if I can find some.


----------



## ony

Pejerrey: do your shrimp go walkies with that set up? Ive ordered a HOB for my shrimp tank. Will post it here when its done.


----------



## pejerrey

ony said:


> Pejerrey: do your shrimp go walkies with that set up? Ive ordered a HOB for my shrimp tank. Will post it here when its done.


Not that I'm aware of. Maybe if they were amanos. I have watched them get out a bit and then come back, but they remained covered in water.


----------



## ony

I wasn't brave enough to go topless 

Glad I kept the lid too after watching Godzilla (my biggest armano) testing the defences where the bit of plastic canvas is. 




















Peace lilly, and Peperomia from Ikea and a bit of Tradescantia from my other tank. I'm growing out some flame moss to make my own moss falls.


----------



## pejerrey

ony said:


> I wasn't brave enough to go topless
> 
> Glad I kept the lid too after watching Godzilla (my biggest armano) testing the defences where the bit of plastic canvas is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace lilly, and Peperomia from Ikea and a bit of Tradescantia from my other tank. I'm growing out some flame moss to make my own moss falls.


Nice! I would grow more plants in the tank itself tho! Lol!


----------



## pejerrey

Wondering if anyone else is doing this?


----------



## antiquefloorman

I am just getting started. I have two HOBs in the works. Right now just mosses in. Will start other plants later.


----------



## HappyToLearn

I ordered some Pothos and Tradescantia zebrina from eBay for my HOB. Can't wait until they arrive! :bounce:


----------



## defiesexistence

Water-loving orchids

Fittonia in my filter, starting today, in a media basket with lava rock. We'll see if the window gives it enough light. Anything that can be grown as a riparium plant should grow in a HOB.


----------



## pejerrey

defiesexistence said:


> Water-loving orchids
> 
> Fittonia in my filter, starting today, in a media basket with lava rock. We'll see if the window gives it enough light. Anything that can be grown as a riparium plant should grow in a HOB.


Thanks for the link! I will be looking into some flowers soon!


----------



## Lyctpsis

Oh my... these look absolutely stunning.

Out of curiosity, if I pick up a plant that's been grown in dirt and just pop it in a filter, will I have to worry about the old "dirt roots" dying off while new ones grow? Or do they tend to adjust with few problems?


----------



## pejerrey

Lyctpsis said:


> Oh my... these look absolutely stunning.
> 
> Out of curiosity, if I pick up a plant that's been grown in dirt and just pop it in a filter, will I have to worry about the old "dirt roots" dying off while new ones grow? Or do they tend to adjust with few problems?


 In the case of the zebrina you see in my filter, I just rinsed it up well and some leaves died, just keep an eye on it and remove decaying stuff in the beginning.


----------



## PDTempest

I really want to do this, but even after reading through the forum a couple times I am still a little confused on where to put the plants in the HOB. I have a 5 gallon pillar shaped shrimp tank with live plants in it with a 30 Whisper HOB on the back with filter material and biomax ceramic. Where do I put the plants? What are some easy to find plants that wouldn't be too costly to work for this setup? I really want something that will cover up the top of the HOB as the cover will obviously be off...


----------



## AirstoND

PDTempest said:


> I really want to do this, but even after reading through the forum a couple times I am still a little confused on where to put the plants in the HOB. I have a 5 gallon pillar shaped shrimp tank with live plants in it with a 30 Whisper HOB on the back with filter material and biomax ceramic. Where do I put the plants? What are some easy to find plants that wouldn't be too costly to work for this setup? I really want something that will cover up the top of the HOB as the cover will obviously be off...


Use the filter pad to brace plants. The first pic is a 10gal and 2nd is a 5gal.

Anything from duckweed, dwarf water lettuce, arrowhead, pothos, zebrinas, jasminium, lobelia, herbs such as cilantro, cloves. The large zeolite or ceramic stuff is good to brace plants also


----------



## AirstoND

Oh and don't forget high output lights for submerged plants also.

I recommend parabolic CFL spot lights otherwise.


----------



## pejerrey

AirstoND said:


> Use the filter pad to brace plants. The first pic is a 10gal and 2nd is a 5gal.
> 
> Anything from duckweed, dwarf water lettuce, arrowhead, pothos, zebrinas, jasminium, lobelia, herbs such as cilantro, cloves. The large zeolite or ceramic stuff is good to brace plants also


Wow! 0_• !
Awesome looking HOBs!
What is the flowering purple plant and the fern looking one in the same HOB?


----------



## AirstoND

pejerrey said:


> Wow! 0_• !
> Awesome looking HOBs!
> What is the flowering purple plant and the fern looking one in the same HOB?


I'm not sure but it smells sweet and I got it from a the pond's edge as a fairly high (~4ft) flowering stem. It currently is sprouting new buds.


----------



## AirstoND

The fern one is jasminium polyanthum, I also added a madagascar jasmine stem though it's a bit wilted (it's getting too crowded for light), but I figure it's what enables them to flower.


----------



## AirstoND

*Another item*

I forgot to note a small USB fan goes a long way in aiding circulating air for plants and tank cooling.


----------



## pejerrey

AirstoND said:


> I forgot to note a small USB fan goes a long way in aiding circulating air for plants and tank cooling.


Yep, that is what I have... Although it evaporates the hell out of it! Lol!


----------



## HybridHerp

Random idea, anyone here tried growing carnivorous plants out of their HOB? I feel like venus flytraps and pitcher plants could be ideal, plus functional since they would consume little bugs that might otherwise be attracted to the plants.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

Wow, I'm definitely going to try this. How did you attach the moss to the filter?


----------



## pejerrey

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> Wow, I'm definitely going to try this. How did you attach the moss to the filter?


It's shown in the first page, maybe post #7?


----------



## ndbyers23

*Could you do this with a Marineland biowheel HOB filter?*

Hi all,

I just started with planted tanks and before I read a lot started with a Marineland HOB Penguin 350. It has 2 biowheels and I am wondering if it's possible to do the waterfall moss effect with this type of filter as it seems rather different from the earlier threads and photos I have seen. 

Any thoughts?

Thanks,

Nanci

:smile:


----------



## pejerrey

Seems a bit of a struggle to keep the wheels spinning while planting the filter.

I would know how to if I had one... Sorry I'm not very helpful.


----------



## ndbyers23

Well thanks for the thought, it sounds as if I want to do this I will just need to buy another filter.


----------



## AirstoND

ndbyers23 said:


> Well thanks for the thought, it sounds as if I want to do this I will just need to buy another filter.


Or just buy a biggr one and baffle its outflow


----------



## pejerrey

I you are going to buy another filter, get the cascade, it already has the attachment that I use for the moss. See post #7 I think.


----------



## KlintZquarium

ndbyers23 said:


> (I) started with a Marineland HOB Penguin 350. It has 2 biowheels and I am wondering if it's possible to do the waterfall moss effect with this type of filter as it seems rather different from the earlier threads and photos I have seen.


Nancy,

The Penguin 350 has two bio-wheels. You could take out one bio-wheel and do the planted HOB on that side. You can keep the second bio-wheel on the other side.

The purpose of using the mosses is that they act as the bio-wheel. Potentially, you can do two cascades by losing both bio-wheels.

---------
BTW, how many filters you running in the 350? It can hold up to four--two on each side, plus you can create your own media with the refillable media container (sold separately for about $5).


----------



## The Dude

This is the coolest thread I've seen on here in months. My wife is getting fed up with the tanks, but she loves this stuff. Other than pothos, what are you guys using? I have some Bacopa and Pilea growing in my terrariums. Would that work? Are you just sticking them in the back near the media and bracing them with ceramic media?


----------



## pejerrey

The Dude said:


> This is the coolest thread I've seen on here in months. My wife is getting fed up with the tanks, but she loves this stuff. Other than pothos, what are you guys using? I have some Bacopa and Pilea growing in my terrariums. Would that work? Are you just sticking them in the back near the media and bracing them with ceramic media?


Thanks!

Pretty much doing that and sticking it into the moss cascade. All tank plants that reach the surface to get emersed.

Just try different plants, see what works and post here your work!


----------



## WallaceGrover

HybridHerp said:


> Random idea, anyone here tried growing carnivorous plants out of their HOB? I feel like venus flytraps and pitcher plants could be ideal, plus functional since they would consume little bugs that might otherwise be attracted to the plants.


Pretty sure their roots would rot very quickly...


----------



## AirstoND

The Dude said:


> This is the coolest thread I've seen on here in months. My wife is getting fed up with the tanks, but she loves this stuff. Other than pothos, what are you guys using? I have some Bacopa and Pilea growing in my terrariums. Would that work? Are you just sticking them in the back near the media and bracing them with ceramic media?


Plants: Zebrina, polyanthum jasminium, bloodleaf, spider plants, dieffenbachia, arrowheads, anthurium, peace lilies or spath, lists goes on and on.

Lights: preferably HO

Circulation: Airstone, preferably with a pwrhead and DIY CO2


----------



## pejerrey

AirstoND said:


> Plants: Zebrina, polyanthum jasminium, bloodleaf, spider plants, dieffenbachia, arrowheads, anthurium, peace lilies or spath, lists goes on and on.
> 
> Lights: preferably HO
> 
> Circulation: Airstone, preferably with a pwrhead and DIY CO2


I have low light in my tank and emersed plants don't need co2 injection in their submersed roots, they are getting it thru their foliage from the atmosphere like any other house plant.

Just curious 
Why would you want an airstone?


----------



## AirstoND

pejerrey said:


> I have low light in my tank and emersed plants don't need co2 injection in their submersed roots, they are getting it thru their foliage from the atmosphere like any other house plant.
> 
> Just curious
> Why would you want an airstone?


Basic hydroponics, air/water circulation helps reactive interface exchanges between plant roots & environment.


----------



## pejerrey

AirstoND said:


> Basic hydroponics, air/water circulation helps reactive interface exchanges between plant roots & environment.


So do you have an airstone in the hob?


----------



## dubels

Any one have a list of plants that do well growing out of the water in the HOB?


----------



## pejerrey

dubels said:


> Any one have a list of plants that do well growing out of the water in the HOB?


I should put a list together but people have shared their experience, read thru the thread for now. Sorry


----------



## Islandx

This is a cool thread. I have a 45-F that's definitely gonna get set-up with a planted HOB.


----------



## pejerrey

Islandx said:


> This is a cool thread. I have a 45-F that's definitely gonna get set-up with a planted HOB.


Cool! Please share your experience here!
Thanks!


----------



## WallaceGrover

Does this shorten the life of the filter?


----------



## pejerrey

Not a all, why would it do that?


----------



## WallaceGrover

pejerrey said:


> Not a all, why would it do that?


I would just be afraid the roots would block the flow and make the pump work harder. Now that I think about it though, it seems like the filter media would provide a similar resistance anyways...


----------



## xenxes

I think I posted here already... anyway:

HC in Fluval Spec









Old 20L filter, I keep changing plants in here I lost track









At one point the hydrocotyle went out of control









When I started I had some blooming orchids, now they just stay leafy :/


----------



## pejerrey

WallaceGrover said:


> I would just be afraid the roots would block the flow and make the pump work harder...


Oh, I see! Not if you plan on that. I use fluval media instead of the sponges, so it's really like an hydroponic leaving lots of room for flow. I wouldn't put it on the intake space tho.


----------



## rrastro

Anyone tried this with peacock fern? I've wanted to buy it from Petco's aquatic plant section but I know it will melt if submerged.


----------



## Knotyoureality

Very cool to see how everyone did these. I've not been happy with any of the small filter systems I've tried in my 10g but my HOB is just too ugly and too noisy. And, given the main resident is a betta, the outflow was too strong. 

Definitely gonna' have to pull the two old bio-wheel units I've got tucked away and do a little experimenting.


----------



## oscarsx

That's pretty cool man, only thing I would be worried about is the flow coming out.. I should give this a shot!


----------



## xenxes

Flow is not a problem, aquatic plants do not root deep (just avoid crypts...) I can take out the filter cartridge very easily. Plants on top is like a wabi kusa, use some moss on the bottom where the roots stick. Easy foam cleaning!


----------



## pejerrey

Xenxes! What exactly is this orchid!










You are like the Jedi of acuatic plants!

And. Did you get any mosaic floaters?


----------



## AirstoND

pejerrey said:


> So do you have an airstone in the hob?


This is for plants in shower caddies and DIY mesh,
Airstone is actually submerged in gravel, with bubbles escaping up to roots to keep them oxygen rich. Other things being equal, the oxygen helps in the redox rxtns needed for nutrient uptake and growth.


----------



## hydrosparky

Anyone try Lobelia cardinalis? It gets to be up to 3 feet, but I was wondering if you trim it, the flowers will start to grow lower to the ground. Can the small form send out flowers?


----------



## pejerrey

AirstoND said:


> This is for plants in shower caddies and DIY mesh,
> Airstone is actually submerged in gravel, with bubbles escaping up to roots to keep them oxygen rich. Other things being equal, the oxygen helps in the redox rxtns needed for nutrient uptake and growth.


 Hmmm. I have my doubts about that, we can talk about it a bit deeper, I have some interesting info from studies made in wetlands. Plants produce enough o2 in their roots to supply to the microbial activity.


----------



## pejerrey

hydrosparky said:


> Anyone try Lobelia cardinalis? It gets to be up to 3 feet, but I was wondering if you trim it, the flowers will start to grow lower to the ground. Can the small form send out flowers?


I tried LC "dwarf" some do good some don't. I was using the submersed kind I have letting it emerge by itself.


----------



## AirstoND

pejerrey said:


> Hmmm. I have my doubts about that, we can talk about it a bit deeper, I have some interesting info from studies made in wetlands. Plants produce enough o2 in their roots to supply to the microbial activity.


I have a 10g, there is less surface area and expansion available than wetlands, so the more circulation/O2 available the better. I'd appreciate any research you're referring to regarding plants I have: jasminium, zebrina, wisteria, ludwigia repens & glandulosa, & iresine


----------



## pejerrey

AirstoND said:


> I have a 10g, there is less surface area and expansion available than wetlands, so the more circulation/O2 available the better. I'd appreciate any research you're referring to regarding plants I have: jasminium, zebrina, wisteria, ludwigia repens & glandulosa, & iresine


No problem, let me dig up some links. For now, you can find out more about the plants producing enough oxygen at root level for the microbial processes. This is true to all plants, specially emersed. I doubt I would find any houseplant specific studies.


----------



## SpecGrrl

BlueJack said:


> Zebrina works wonderfully inside the filter box. You can see it on the left hand side of this pic.


Omgoodness! This is suh-weeeeeeet!


----------



## sowNreap

This looks really great! I'm going to try it. I've got all kinds of plants sitting in water on the windowsills all around my house. 

Is that Coleus in a pot or the filter (left back in the corner with green/gold edged red leaves)? I grew Coleus in a jar of water sitting on the windowsill for more than 1 yr. It even flowered. I finally planted it in the ground. Wish I had it now .. guess I'll have to go buy some. 

I even had Christmas Cactus in a jar of water and it also flowered. I just can't remember whether that one put out roots or what happened to it. But I've got a couple very big plants that wouldn't mind having a several branches pruned to try it out. LOL


----------



## Axelrodi202

I've placed some Christmas moss on the output of my HOB filter in my 46 gallon tank. Hopefully it grows, because the hair algae that was there before wasn't looking very good.


----------



## MameJenny

SpecGrrl said:


> Omgoodness! This is suh-weeeeeeet!


I agree. I like all the different colors and leaf shapes. Must need lots of trimming, though.


----------



## Islandx

pejerrey said:


> Cool! Please share your experience here!
> Thanks!



First shot of the 45-F with an anthurium in the HOB, water is still cloudy as I'm using Aquasoil and just filled the tank. Also plan to plant emersed on top of that main rock and filled aquasoil all along the back of the main rock to plant emersed there as well.....any suggestions on what would go good there? 

The intended effect is to have plants sloping down with the Anthurim highest, all the way down to submerged plants at the other end of the tank. Fauna is gonna be RCS.


----------



## Elppan

Islandx said:


> First shot of the 45-F with an anthurium in the HOB, water is still cloudy as I'm using Aquasoil and just filled the tank. Also plan to plant emersed on top of that main rock and filled aquasoil all along the back of the main rock to plant emersed there as well.....any suggestions on what would go good there?
> 
> The intended effect is to have plants sloping down with the Anthurim highest, all the way down to submerged plants at the other end of the tank. Fauna is gonna be RCS.


That is cute! What are the dimensions on the tank. It's not very tall amd I love it


----------



## Islandx

Elppan said:


> That is cute! What are the dimensions on the tank. It's not very tall amd I love it


ADA 45-F is 18" x 9.5" x 6" It's an awesome tank, but pricey.


----------



## Islandx

Just started planting - looking for more ideas on filling the HOB, I started a java moss falls, but think it still needs more. I'm also looking for suggestions on what to add to the main rock, it's currently got 2 anubias nanas that I hope can survive the transition to emersed.


----------



## Elppan

Islandx said:


> ADA 45-F is 18" x 9.5" x 6" It's an awesome tank, but pricey.


I like it  
I have a coworker that can make acrylic tanks, so I save a bit of money. I LOVE the ada tanks though, sooo pretty.


----------



## pejerrey

*9/9/12*

bad picture of the tank but is all about showing the planted hob and the crazy zebrina!


----------



## nerdariostomp

Probably not the best plants but I saw this thread, realized I had 3 unused clear HOB filters and decided to give it a go with some stuff by the pond and some moss from the stream. Letting it clear up overnight in this cooler. Then its off to work in the 5 or 10 gal. Eventually will be filled with plants that are able to grow in water but I'm curious to see how these do


----------



## k3xx

nerdariostomp said:


> Probably not the best plants but I saw this thread, realized I had 3 unused clear job filters and decided to give it a go with some stuff by the pond and some moss from the stream. Letting it clear up overnight in this cooler. Then its off to work in the 5 or 10 gal. Eventually will be filled with plants that are able to grow in water but I'm curious to see how these do


 
Is that an aquaclear? if so, how did you plant the plants? (hah, plant the plants) but still, im wondering how to get this to work out with an aquaclear


----------



## nerdariostomp

Yep. It's an aquaclear 200 I got with a 30 gal tank that was unused. I have another that's a little larger and an aquaclear 100 too so if all goes well ill make one out of those too. There's an unlimited amount of moss in about 3 to 4 different varieties so it'll be cool to experiment with em to see how they do in water

I did my best to understand how everyone else did it but it seems like the general idea is that the plants just kind of sit in the filter side. I basically just tucked the plants w roots behind the filter sponge that sits on top so it holds them in place. I have a bag of biomedia a bundle of filter floss and that normal sponge filter sitting on top. 

Rather than root the moss on a grid I picked pieces that were long enough to tuck between the front of the inside of the outflow. Basically plants are wedged behind and moss is wedged in front of the top sponge. We'll see how it pans out at work. Just snails in the tank its going into


----------



## pejerrey

Nice!


----------



## k3xx

nerdariostomp said:


> Yep. It's an aquaclear 200 I got with a 30 gal tank that was unused. I have another that's a little larger and an aquaclear 100 too so if all goes well ill make one out of those too. There's an unlimited amount of moss in about 3 to 4 different varieties so it'll be cool to experiment with em to see how they do in water
> 
> I did my best to understand how everyone else did it but it seems like the general idea is that the plants just kind of sit in the filter side. I basically just tucked the plants w roots behind the filter sponge that sits on top so it holds them in place. I have a bag of biomedia a bundle of filter floss and that normal sponge filter sitting on top.
> 
> Rather than root the moss on a grid I picked pieces that were long enough to tuck between the front of the inside of the outflow. Basically plants are wedged behind and moss is wedged in front of the top sponge. We'll see how it pans out at work. Just snails in the tank its going into


aahhh thanks so much! i have several aquaclear 30's and 40's and i really want to do this on my newest tank


----------



## nerdariostomp

Yeah it works out ok. I just removed the charcoal bag and swapped for some filter media I had for a random filter


----------



## k3xx

cool  ill need to find some schnazzy looking riparuim plants now!


----------



## DogFish

I'm building an Aquaponic system, hopefully it will be running by the weekend.

I bought a new media product called GrowStone made from recycled glass bottles a very green idea to say the least. 










http://www.growstone.com/hydroponic-substrate/

I picked out the Pea to Cherry sized PCs as they would clog my drain pipe system. I'm going to try them in a HOB filter as they show great potential. The media is light as a feather and will float until is loads up with water. I broke one up and it's basically a sponge in structure.

If anyone would like to try some in an HOB PM. I should have enough for a few Sm USPS flat rate boxes and there will be a small charge.


----------



## xenxes

2 updates on my filter boxes, I swapped the old fast growers for some slower colors:









Left









Right


----------



## JunJunJenn

I just clipped some pothos from my backyard and stuck it in my filter after reading this!


----------



## DerekFF

Xenxes what plants do you have in those?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pejerrey

*092812*


----------



## TheGiantDwarfShrimp

Has anyone used these instead of plant baskets?

http://www.amazon.com/Marina-Hang-O...8&qid=1349751768&sr=8-8&keywords=fish+breeder

I have been thinking about trying it along with planting my HOBs.


----------



## Ljk09

So what I'm reading is it doesn't HAVE to be an aquatic plant?


----------



## pejerrey

Ljk09 said:


> So what I'm reading is it doesn't HAVE to be an aquatic plant?


You are right, some houseplants do good in our HOBs.


----------



## CatSoup

This is a rad idea. Thanks!


----------



## CatSoup

I'm going to give this a shot with a few stems of climbing dayflower. It seems to be a tough plant.


----------



## BenderBendingRodriguez

What kind of light do you have on your tank pejerrey?


----------



## pejerrey

BenderBendingRodriguez said:


> What kind of light do you have on your tank pejerrey?


It's an Archaea 27x2 10,000k light fixture, I think is 24w.

Tank is 6 gallon and the planted hob is a cascade 200.


----------



## Adri.

I have a couple Peace Lilys in my HOB.
I'm wondering, aren't you worried about plants/roots creeping into the impeller area?


----------



## RickRS

HybridHerp said:


> Random idea, anyone here tried growing carnivorous plants out of their HOB? I feel like venus flytraps and pitcher plants could be ideal, plus functional since they would consume little bugs that might otherwise be attracted to the plants.


No idea, but since flytraps and pitcher plants are bog plants, it would seem like a good match. 

Some one suggested the roots on flytraps and pitcher plants would rot, but orchids are suggested here :icon_eek:. And I know they (orchids) normally hate wet roots. A lot of people caring for orchids for the first time kill them by over watering because of the mistaken belief they have to water every day.


----------



## Silmarwen

So I confess I read the first page and then skipped to the end, but I'd like to follow this as well. The idea is brilliant, and I'd love to figure out how to make it work in my HOB (standard aqueaon/petco filter). I'm short on time now, but I had to mark this for further reading


----------



## pejerrey

Adri. said:


> I have a couple Peace Lilys in my HOB.
> I'm wondering, aren't you worried about plants/roots creeping into the impeller area?


Not worried at all. They stay in the media area.


----------



## CatSoup

Climbing dayflower is withering away. I think my lights are too close to the actual tank for this to work for me. The lights are pretty flush with the top of my HOB, so only what hangs near the water gets any light. Too bad.


----------



## tylergvolk

I just read through the thread and thought to myself what a great idea! I want to try this.:drool:

I have a Marineland Penguin 150 Bio-Wheel Power Filter. Has anyone tried planting one of these filters or am I going to be the first? lol 

I imagine it will be close the same process as everyone else went through with their different filters, but I am still a little confused... 

One of the challenges that come to my mind is the keeping of the bio-wheel (temporarily) while I attach moss to the cascade. I figure I need to keep the wheel til the planted HOB gets established.

How do I attach the moss to the cascade? I am thinking about rigging up some type of screen to the cascade like PeJerry posted about on the first page, but how and what material to use?

Another question comes to mind. 

If everyone is filling their HOB with a sponge or bio media and planting on top/around that, then how do they clean out there filters without disturbing the plants on top?

Just when I was kind of getting board with my setip, I think I just found my next project! Thanks PeJerry.


----------



## pejerrey

You're welcome.

We don't seem to find any problems at the time of maintenance nor with the roots reaching the impeller.

Just make sure that the plants are in the media compartment. 

I think somebody had a bio wheel filter in this thread but I don't know how did that work out. 

Bless!


----------



## Green_Flash

Oh this is a cool thread, in saltwater these would be called "refugiums" , the application in freshwater is just as neat!


----------



## tylergvolk

Anyone else want to weigh in on this? In the mean time, I'm going to try and rig something up as a cascade screen for this filter. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## pejerrey

tylergvolk said:


> Anyone else want to weigh in on this? In the mean time, I'm going to try and rig something up as a cascade screen for this filter. I will keep you all posted.


Can you post pics of your HOB?
Maybe that way we can help figure it out...


----------



## tylergvolk

I would love to show some picture; however I had a slight change of mind here...

I plan to complete 2 HOB filters. I am going to keep my Marineland HOB filter running while I get my Aqua Clear filter planted. Once the Aqua Clear is established, I will start on the Marineland.

>20L Aquarium with Marineland Penguin 150









>Close up 









>Inside










But before I get the Marineland Penguin 150 HOB filter planted, I want to first plant my Aqua Clear filter. Here are some picture of that.

>Aqua Clear









>Aqua Clear Near Tank









>Aqua Clear Inside









Any tips explained here will benifit more than just myself but anyone else searching the web about planted HOB filters. Thanks you.


----------



## QQQUUUUAADDD

How would a nephthytis do in an HOB?


----------



## pejerrey

Wild caught baby tears in my son's betta hob. It's been 3 weeks since I placed it, so I assume is established.


----------



## pejerrey

tylergvolk said:


> I would love to show some picture; however I had a slight change of mind here...
> 
> I plan to complete 2 HOB filters. I am going to keep my Marineland HOB filter running while I get my Aqua Clear filter planted. Once the Aqua Clear is established, I will start on the Marineland.
> 
> >20L Aquarium with Marineland Penguin 150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >Close up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >Inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But before I get the Marineland Penguin 150 HOB filter planted, I want to first plant my Aqua Clear filter. Here are some picture of that.
> 
> >Aqua Clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >Aqua Clear Near Tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >Aqua Clear Inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips explained here will benifit more than just myself but anyone else searching the web about planted HOB filters. Thanks you.


I think the one with the bio wheel wont work unless you ditch the wheel.

Otherwise your plan sounds great! 

I placed moss in top of the sponge in my AC and then the baby tears as I posted above.


----------



## tylergvolk

do you use carbon in your media box? or do you skip the carbon and add more bio media?


----------



## pejerrey

In both HOBs I have there is fluval or eheim biomedia instead of the stuff (sponges or cartridges) that came with the hob. In top of the media there is a small square of sponge or pad (don't remember), in top of that moss and in top of the moss plants. 
In one of the hob the moss goes all the way down to the substrate of the tank and the plants too.
When I clean the filter I just pull the plants and moss that is attached to that pad or sponge and fold back into the tank, go clean it, put it back in the tank and then unfold/ place the pad again in the same position, there is very little root growth into the media.


----------



## tylergvolk

That helps quite a bit. Thanks. Do you put your bio media in net bag? or just toss it in and fill it up?


----------



## tylergvolk

Another question comes to mind as I think about tacking this project.

How do you get the moss to grow all the way from the filter to the substrate? I am planning to use weeping moss in my cascade but I am wondering if I should sandwich the moss using Fiberglass screen...


----------



## pejerrey

tylergvolk said:


> That helps quite a bit. Thanks. Do you put your bio media in net bag? or just toss it in and fill it up?





tylergvolk said:


> do you use carbon in your media box? or do you skip the carbon and add more bio media?


The fluval media is loose because is big and there is a 100ml purigen bag in between the media and the planted pad/sponge in my cascade HOB. 

The AC has a Baggie for the eheim media and the moss is in top of that I think... Then the baby tears. In the betta tank.

I don't use carbon really, sometimes.


----------



## pejerrey

tylergvolk said:


> How do you get the moss to grow all the way from the filter to the substrate?


 It just did. Healthy neglect I guess. 
There is a bunch of rocks under the out flow (shrimp motel) and the moss started falling in top of that and attaching to the rocks, now is all the way down. 

Do the fiber glass thing if you want, post the progress here. We are all in the process of learning.

Try all kinds of plants, some will do good and some won't. Try different methods, same thing. But for sure patience works best.


----------



## tylergvolk

Thank you. I will keep everyone updated. Stay tuned!


----------



## QQQUUUUAADDD

How would a nephthytis work?


----------



## pejerrey

QQQUUUUAADDD said:


> How would a nephthytis work?


No idea, you should try it and post the results.


----------



## hotrodprincess

I have an aqueon 10 hob right now I have some taiwan moss tyed to a piece of filter sponge in the outflow spout. Is there a better way to do this. How could I add something else any recomendatio. Do you tank out the carbon filte with a planted hob. I would love some directions on how to possibly do this


----------



## dougolasjr

TheGiantDwarfShrimp said:


> Has anyone used these instead of plant baskets?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Marina-Hang-O...8&qid=1349751768&sr=8-8&keywords=fish+breeder
> 
> I have been thinking about trying it along with planting my HOBs.


I have one I might plant and use.


----------



## AirstoND

hotrodprincess said:


> I have an aqueon 10 hob right now I have some taiwan moss tyed to a piece of filter sponge in the outflow spout. Is there a better way to do this. How could I add something else any recomendatio. Do you tank out the carbon filte with a planted hob. I would love some directions on how to possibly do this


Don't fret the carbon, I've read it's as effective for nitro reducing bacteria but with current and time be worn to sediment. Just try out simple plants such as spider, dieffenbachia, pothos and peace llies. Wedge them between filter pad and outflow, stuff biofilter sponge to fill spaces if you like


----------



## hotrodprincess

AirstoND said:


> Don't fret the carbon, I've read it's as effective for nitro reducing bacteria but with current and time be worn to sediment. Just try out simple plants such as spider, dieffenbachia, pothos and peace llies. Wedge them between filter pad and outflow, stuff biofilter sponge to fill spaces if you like


thanks Right now all we have is some Taiwan moss so I tied to a piece of filter sponge on the out flow thing so the water runs down it into the tank. But we might like to add some other things.We might like to add some other plants Its my kids home school project might be neat for them to learn how the plants keep the water healthy.


----------



## kennchong94

brilliant idea! Will start to plant my hob after figuring what should be on it. This whole thing really blows my mind, thanks!


----------



## tylergvolk

I had a vision where I wanted some weeping moss to cascade from my AC30 down to a rack below the output. I cut a piece of screen and super glued the moss in place.


----------



## ony

This thread needs more pictures! I'd post mine but its all growing down towards the aquarium light which makes it look very sad. I'll post once my new light arrives and everything grows upwards again.


----------



## bubbleguppy1981

HybridHerp said:


> Random idea, anyone here tried growing carnivorous plants out of their HOB? I feel like venus flytraps and pitcher plants could be ideal, plus functional since they would consume little bugs that might otherwise be attracted to the plants.


 
I have seen pitcher plants in the bogs around here, could you use one of those...I am planning a riperaium and will use local plants for mine, just need to find a nice clean bog around here, and a freshwater lake to find some good plants.


----------



## kennchong94

I would love to see dwarf HC growing on your HOB, is that possible?


----------



## AirstoND

kennchong94 said:


> I would love to see dwarf HC growing on your HOB, is that possible?


I had mine in peat moss resting on zeolite chips near outflow. Clay pebbles or gravel will probably be better as peat moss breaks down and gets washed into tank.


----------



## horsedude

AirstoND said:


> I had mine in peat moss resting on zeolite chips near outflow. Clay pebbles or gravel will probably be better as peat moss breaks down and gets washed into tank.


 wow that is really nice! i wish i had all of the tanks on the forum!!!!!:icon_eek::icon_cry:


----------



## HybridHerp

bubbleguppy1981 said:


> I have seen pitcher plants in the bogs around here, could you use one of those...I am planning a riperaium and will use local plants for mine, just need to find a nice clean bog around here, and a freshwater lake to find some good plants.


Only issue I could see though is that carnivorous plants tend to prefer nutrient poor conditions, but then again, it might work.


----------



## AirstoND

Just keeping it alivel 

The iresene is really growing


----------



## Amandas tank

subscribed. This is really neat.


----------



## johnson18

I'm going to give this a try on my 20L! I've got a small Fluval U series filter in it now, I will be adding a small penguin 150ghp HOB that I've got laying around. I was thinking about using lava rock as a media, a sponge with moss on top of the media and plants stuck down into the moss. I haven't decided between moss and riccia to cascade down the outflow. I am having to raise my light off the top of the aquarium, but thats not too much of an issue. I've been reading about planted HOB filters for a while now and I'm excited to give it a try!! I've got a ton of terrestrial plants I care for and a lot of aquatic too, so I'm excited to mix these two hobbies!!


----------



## vnghost

anyone know if purple waffle would work? seen it sold as an aquatic plant, others claim not aquatic. seems like the grow the roots in bodies of water


----------



## pejerrey

vnghost said:


> anyone know if purple waffle would work? seen it sold as an aquatic plant, others claim not aquatic. seems like the grow the roots in bodies of water


Please try it and post the results.

I may have to make a list of the plants used in this thread so far and add it to the first post.


----------



## johnson18

Here is the start of mine!



























It's not much right now but it's a start!


----------



## MABJ

I'm very jealous of all these well planted HOBs


----------



## mindy

All of these beautiful tanks have really inspired me 

I have a rimless 30 gallon that I want to set up again and really heavily plant it. I love the look of the planted HOB. I think I will do this and make it a shrimp tank. I am not sure when I will be able to get this set up, though. My cat eats plants and I am worried she will destroy anything I set up. Hopefully in the not too distant future!


----------



## jules15

i dont have a really good camera, or one at all really.. but in my aquaclear 50, i have 2 sponges, and java moss on top. its really thick, like a 1 inch pad that covers the same area as the sponges. right now i have biomax hanging in a net in the water. Gonna have to do something about that soon lol.

oh and i have an LED light shining on my HOB. 

ps. before i had pothos, which is actually a house plant, but with the roots/stem submerged it grows great


----------



## jbrady33

Here's mine that is just getting started. The ricca mat actually started as a fissidens mat on black plastic craft mesh (the square hole stuff). a couple of little broken ricca fragments that hitchhiked from somewhere got in there, and just a few weeks later you can see the result :smile: Not going to fight it, just roll with it.

Bought some black sponge sheet (the coarse stuff for a Marineland canister, can't believe I paid $9 for a piece of foam, but I was too impatient to find an alternative, and the Fluval foam I had is white), cut to fit and shoved under the finger handles on the media basket. I'm hoping that this way I can keep my foam/bio/carbon/purigen media basket full with the planted part on top. Can always stop using carbon and use the space for more foam if the roots get crazy I guess.

Snipped the leading edge into a slot and put a few small Anubias rhizomes in the slot. They should send out anchoring roots into the foam and grow like they are emerged.

The leaves on top are some brand new African Violet clippings, should also grow roots into the sponge. Hoping the sponge will provide a growing medium that stays wet while providing a surface above the waterline so the crown of the plant won't rot. We'll see! If it works I'll have a flowering planted HOB! :smile:


----------



## pejerrey

When I started this thread, I didn't imagine that it will get such a good reception. I'm glad to see that people like the idea, which wasn't new to all but I feel that this thread made it a bit more inspirational to other TPT members.

I really appreciate the input and sharing your experiences and pictures. I will soon update the first post to make it a bit more informational.

Thanks guys!


----------



## TexasCichlid

xenxes said:


> 2 updates on my filter boxes, I swapped the old fast growers for some slower colors:


What's the reddish plants?


----------



## pejerrey

TexasCichlid said:


> What's the reddish plants?


Seems that you have to pm that question.


----------



## jbrady33

pejerrey said:


> Seems that you have to pm that question.


And then come back here and let us know


----------



## Soup12

what lights are you using on both your tanks?


----------



## johnson18

Here are a few recent shots of my 20L!


----------



## jade_dragon71

Wow! So beautiful.


----------



## pejerrey

Soup12 said:


> what lights are you using on both your tanks?


Who is this question directed to?


----------



## pejerrey

johnson18 said:


> Here are a few recent shots of my 20L!


Very nice! Can you name the plants please?


----------



## johnson18

pejerrey said:


> Very nice! Can you name the plants please?


Sure!

dwarf Cyperus
Laguncularia white mangrove
Ruellia 'Katie'
Pilea aluminum plant
Fittonia 

Those are in the riparium planters, I also just added bacopa Salzmannii tonight! 

The HOB has:
Tradescantia zebrina- wandering jew
Dracaena sanderiana? - lucky bamboo
Moss-I think it's xmas but it might be java...I don't remember
Riccia is on my outflow
I've got a few other random plants in the hob...


----------



## Soup12

pejerrey said:


> Who is this question directed to?


OP sorry


----------



## pejerrey

This is the one on the small betta cube:









I sold that tank in 180 bucks. 



The 6gal shrimp tank has a light the same brand with a KARO 27w 10000k bulb. It's about 12-14".


----------



## Soup12

what was dimensions on the betta cube?

8x8x8"?


----------



## pejerrey

Soup12 said:


> what was dimensions on the betta cube?
> 
> 8x8x8"?


Yes


----------



## Idrankwhat

Wicked tank!


----------



## Soup12

What is height of light from clip on to light source?


----------



## pejerrey

Soup12 said:


> What is height of light from clip on to light source?


It's adjustable. A few inches max.

I move it around depending on what I'm doing with the plants or the photoperiod length.


----------



## Soup12

pejerrey said:


> It's adjustable. A few inches max.
> 
> I move it around depending on what I'm doing with the plants or the photoperiod length.


Does the rod bend? looks like metal...

or can the rod be lowered down the shaft?

ty


----------



## pejerrey

They're like 2 short old school tv antennae. Both articulated at the fixture and the base.


----------



## Soup12

Interesting, this is my next purchase TY.

Very clean look


----------



## Kirbybtf

I've been inspired. I present the most ghetto planted hob filter on TPT. 









Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soup12

1. WHat brand light for the first tank? is that low tech setup?

2. What is dimension/gallons on first tank

thank you




pejerrey said:


> I started this thread because of the interest I see from other members to start their own planted HOB.
> 
> The cascade 200 hob comes with an attachment that is perfect to be planted. Then the rest is adding media instead of their cartridges in the back. I'm sure you can make a lil mesh bag filled with soil and plant thru the mesh.
> 
> An hob resembles to me an hydroponic pot pot, it does get decent light too! Even in a low light tank!
> 
> this is my other planted HOB with baby tears I collected from a lake, invasive species... its better for it to be in my hob rather than in that lake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In both HOBs I have there is fluval or eheim biomedia instead of the stuff (sponges or cartridges) that came with the hob. In top of the media there is a small square of sponge or pad (don't remember), in top of that moss and in top of the moss plants.
> 
> In one of the hob the moss goes all the way down to the substrate of the tank and the plants too.
> 
> When I clean the filter I just pull the plants and moss that is attached to that pad or sponge and fold back into the tank, go clean it, put it back in the tank and then unfold/ place the pad again in the same position, there is very little root growth into the media.
> 
> Now, because of the plants you will evaporate more water than your HOB already does normally. I was Surprised by this and I was looking around for leaks! Lol!
> 
> The HOBs can be noisier with their lids on, this is why I did this. To my surprise again, the plants provide excellent sound dampening.
> *
> please share you pictures and experience here
> *


----------



## pejerrey

Soup12 said:


> 1. WHat brand light for the first tank? is that low tech setup?
> 
> 2. What is dimension/gallons on first tank
> 
> thank you


5.5 gal, low light.
It's a 27w 10000kelvin Acharea light.


----------



## pejerrey

Kirbybtf said:


> I've been inspired. I present the most ghetto planted hob filter on TPT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


Lol!


----------



## Nubster

Any chance people can post up what plants they are using when posting pics? I am not a plant person so many of these I have no idea what they are, but I'd love to learn.


----------



## Nubster

TexasCichlid said:


> What's the reddish plants?


Anyone find out? I'd actually love a full list of what's in there. It all looks so awesome!


----------



## TexasCichlid

Nubster said:


> Anyone find out? I'd actually love a full list of what's in there. It all looks so awesome!


I did not get a reply.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Nubster

I PM'ed too...I'll post up if I get anything.


----------



## pejerrey

Why not post a in a plant id thread?


----------



## jbrady33

*Planted HOB v2.0 *

I redid my planted HOB, going for a better spillway. 










Here is a how-to on the build if you are interested:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=303778


Seems to do a really good jobs of calming down the flow in my little shrimp tank, and the new shape doesn't let the riccia and moss slide of f into the tank (yet!)


----------



## Nubster

pejerrey said:


> Why not post a in a plant id thread?


I did.


----------



## TexasCichlid

Nubster said:


> Anyone find out? I'd actually love a full list of what's in there. It all looks so awesome!


I found out.

Ludwigia glandulosa and Ludwigia palustris 'red'.


----------



## pejerrey

jbrady33 said:


> I redid my planted HOB, going for a better spillway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a how-to on the build if you are interested:
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=303778
> 
> 
> Seems to do a really good jobs of calming down the flow in my little shrimp tank, and the new shape doesn't let the riccia and moss slide of f into the tank (yet!)


Thanks for sharing! Nice thread!

Reducing the flow intensity is great on nano betta tanks. They like still waters.


----------



## blue1delta

Saw the beautiful hobs on this thread and I took off my cover added a couple spider plants and started growing moss on my hob.


----------



## pejerrey

blue1delta said:


> Saw the beautiful hobs on this thread and I took off my cover added a couple spider plants and started growing moss on my hob.


Nice!


----------



## Nubster

Got some plants last night at Walmart and a few more ordered from here...should be plenty to get started. I'm thinking I'll need some planters as well for the back glass of the tank. So far I've gotten:


Fissidens fontanus
Aluminum plant
Wandering Jew
Pilea cadierei
Fittonia argyroneura

And ordered:


Ludwigia Hybrid Red
Hydrocotyle Japan
UG

The H. Japan is for in the tank for a low light carpet and the UG was just part of the package. I don't think I have the light to support it as a carpet so I was thinking of trying it emersed on top of my filter sponge to see how that works. That way it will be closer to the light.


----------



## awdturbo04

I have been planning to do this for a while but just got a start on it the other day. I took a bunch of trimmings from my bonsai tree and have 
started rooting them in my rear internal sump.



once the cuttings have established a strong root system I will raise a decent portion of the root system above the water level creating that mangrove look. once that has established i will remove all of the existing foliage for new growth to give it a natural growth look. this will be done over a period of time not all at once with lots of branch training. Ideally id like to train a branch or two down the side of the tank :icon_lol:.



excuse the state of my hc lawn it is in the crappy stage of trimming and will be back in no time also the rocks are removed for cleaning


----------



## pejerrey

Nubster said:


> Got some plants last night at Walmart and a few more ordered from here...should be plenty to get started. I'm thinking I'll need some planters as well for the back glass of the tank. So far I've gotten:
> 
> 
> Fissidens fontanus
> Aluminum plant
> Wandering Jew
> Pilea cadierei
> Fittonia argyroneura
> 
> And ordered:
> 
> 
> Ludwigia Hybrid Red
> Hydrocotyle Japan
> UG
> 
> The H. Japan is for in the tank for a low light carpet and the UG was just part of the package. I don't think I have the light to support it as a carpet so I was thinking of trying it emersed on top of my filter sponge to see how that works. That way it will be closer to the light.





awdturbo04 said:


> I have been planning to do this for a while but just got a start on it the other day. I took a bunch of trimmings from my bonsai tree and have
> started rooting them in my rear internal sump.
> 
> 
> 
> once the cuttings have established a strong root system I will raise a decent portion of the root system above the water level creating that mangrove look. once that has established i will remove all of the existing foliage for new growth to give it a natural growth look. this will be done over a period of time not all at once with lots of branch training. Ideally id like to train a branch or two down the side of the tank :icon_lol:.
> 
> 
> 
> excuse the state of my hc lawn it is in the crappy stage of trimming and will be back in no time also the rocks are removed for cleaning



Awesome! I like how you guys are planning this!
thanks for sharing details, its important!


----------



## asuran

awesome.
I'm trying to grow hc in my low tech tank, did you use co2 in your tank?
if not, can you share some tips to grow hc in low tech tank?
Thank you




awdturbo04 said:


> I have been planning to do this for a while but just got a start on it the other day. I took a bunch of trimmings from my bonsai tree and have
> started rooting them in my rear internal sump.
> 
> 
> 
> once the cuttings have established a strong root system I will raise a decent portion of the root system above the water level creating that mangrove look. once that has established i will remove all of the existing foliage for new growth to give it a natural growth look. this will be done over a period of time not all at once with lots of branch training. Ideally id like to train a branch or two down the side of the tank :icon_lol:.
> 
> 
> 
> excuse the state of my hc lawn it is in the crappy stage of trimming and will be back in no time also the rocks are removed for cleaning


----------



## asuran

name of the orchids plz?



xenxes said:


> I think I posted here already... anyway:
> 
> HC in Fluval Spec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old 20L filter, I keep changing plants in here I lost track
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At one point the hydrocotyle went out of control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I started I had some blooming orchids, now they just stay leafy :/


----------



## pejerrey

I did some trimming and I decided that I will try a few other plants in the HOB


----------



## johnson18

Here is an updated shot of my 20L!


----------



## stanjam

Very nice. I would try it, , exceptit would muck with my biowheels lol


----------



## johnson18

stanjam said:


> Very nice. I would try it, , exceptit would muck with my biowheels lol


Most folks just remove the biowheels...


----------



## pejerrey

*052113 update with flower*

I collected invasive baby tears (?) from a lake near by. It came with a small unknown plant that flowered!!


----------



## Tokemoke

So l, only half way reading the thread but wanted to share my creation inspired by this thread. Comment again later.


----------



## johnson18

Tokemoke said:


> So l, only half way reading the thread but wanted to share my creation inspired by this thread. Comment again later.


It's looking good so far! I love this thread! I'm pretty sure I've read through it at least four or five times! I feel like I pick up something new every time.


----------



## pejerrey

Tokemoke your hob looks great! Remember to share the name of the plants! 




johnson18 said:


> It's looking good so far! I love this thread! I'm pretty sure I've read through it at least four or five times! I feel like I pick up something new every time.


Thanks! I think so too, everyone is been very good at sharing pertinent info on how to do it... Which in reality is really easy!!


----------



## Nubster

Mine's a work in progress...


----------



## Husky

Stupid question, but can you plant Pansies?









Sent from my toaster with Talkatap 93.6.8 BETA!


----------



## pejerrey

Husky said:


> Stupid question, but can you plant Pansies?
> View attachment 160081
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my toaster with Talkatap 93.6.8 BETA!


Be the first one to try it! And post!


----------



## Tokemoke

pejerrey said:


> Tokemoke your hob looks great! Remember to share the name of the plants!


Oh yea, duh 

Green and Red Wandering Jew I've had for years.
Spider plant trimmings
Some random moss I found
Sedge
Sweet Woodruff
Ivy of some sort


----------



## Tokemoke

It grew out FAST.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$

Just threw some of my water loving potted plants cuttings in there! Hopefully they grow if not they look really good until they die LOL


----------



## Oceangirl

Following!


----------



## Husky

I put some random dam plants in and it definitely helps filter.

Will try pansies.

Sent from my toaster with Talkatap 93.6.8 BETA!


----------



## SmittyInFla

I just want to thank all who contributed to this thread, what a GREAT idea. Our tank is in the living room, no hood. Working out a low light arrangement, and am very excited about planting in the HOB.

Thanks for all the inspiration, and AMAZING photos.


----------



## jkpedrita

Wow! I think some houseplants are destined to be uprooted tonight. Great thread. Thanks for sharing all your masterpieces.


----------



## SmittyInFla

*You put WHAT in your WHAT now??*

My friend Joe makes sealed Vivaria in jars...Made me one, not long ago. I asked him if he had any pothos cuttings, since he put some in the jar he made for me.

Today, he brought me five different kinds of cuttings, and a very small potted plant. Unfortunately, he only knew the species of the pothos. 

Tonight, I came home, and joined the planted HOB club:


----------



## JLD

Just found and read through this thread and Im excited to try this.


----------



## Mathman

Now are all these plants fish friendly? Thanks.


----------



## Mathman

Bump


----------



## SmittyInFla

I specifically asked for Pothos, because I had seen several of the HOBs in this thread with Pothos. I am assuming if you see it in this thread, it should be aquarium safe.


----------



## Mathman

A local nursery gave me a few clippings. The final result:





































~Cris


----------



## mr.bigglesworth

I've had my hobs planted for almost a year now. I have 2 gigantic pothos in mine. 1 Pothos has grown roots out of the hob filter, into the tank, and wrapped around the entire tank 6 times now. The roots are more than 10 feet long. Unfortunetly its so big the flow on the hob is like 15 gph. its just a trickle now. Idc really though as long as the pothos keeps sucking up nutrients. My pothos grows at a rate of 8 inches of stem per day and around 3 leaves per day. Im going to Home Depot this weekend for a peace lily for the 100g.


----------



## mr.bigglesworth

Well my pothos finally killed my hob filter today. It had dug roots all the way through the impellor and was growing out the intake valve and into the tank. I almost killed the plant trying to remove it from the hob filter. I had to cut 95% of its roots off, including all of the 10 foot long roots. I just finished transplanting it to a new bigger hob filter, though i suspect this one will only last 6 months at best. I would rather not take any pictures of it now the plant looks VERY UNHAPPY. Its looking at me with those beady eyes asking, "Why did you do this to me? WHY? WHY? WHY?"


----------



## pejerrey

Yeah, I'm always checking that roots don't go there. They haven't yet.


----------



## AirstoND

*20l hob*

It's 1-2months old. HOB plants are trandescantia, pothos, lenon grass, crypt green, and iresene.

Submerged plants are ludwigia repens, crypt green, wisteria, lily, alternatha reinecki, and a few aponos


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch

Made it to page 14 ill come back and finish it.

This is a cool idea, but now i have to go find out with these bio bags/media bags are and learn plant names 

Might go creep on the local pond too


----------



## AirstoND

*Hob planted update*

Wisteria stem added, emersed growth has really taken off


----------



## stingeragent

Well I'm late to the party with this one. had never heard of planting a HOB until yesterday. Got some clippings of ivy and ice plant from GM's house and stuck em in. The ice plant actually had some roots attached, so I'm hoping at least one of the 2 survives. Eitherway it looks nice for now. These plants may be a bit large for my 2.5 gal but it works for now.


----------



## jbrady33

Here's an updated pic, weekly trimming needed at this point:



















More info:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=303778


----------



## stingeragent

Is it even possible to clean your hob at this point if you needed to


----------



## craziloki

Awesome thread. I had fissidens splachnobryoides growing out of my filter and felt special. Nice to see others with it together.. A shame I didnt keep up with it.. Back in the game now.


----------



## jbrady33

stingeragent said:


> Is it even possible to clean your hob at this point if you needed to


I built it to be removable, We'll find out the next time I try! I'll take pictures


----------



## Axelrod12

My first attempt at planting my hob. I collected these from a local lake. It doesn't exactly have a clean look right now but I'm hoping to have some moss eventually grow up and out around the base of the sagittaria latifolia. 







And I was rewarded only a day later by a flower. Although I kind of cheated since there was a stalk already covered in flower buds when I collected it.


----------



## jbrady33

stingeragent said:


> Is it even possible to clean your hob at this point if you needed to



Thing worked out better than expected :smile:

Pics and what it looks like inside over here (on page 3)
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=3095186#


----------



## tylergvolk

*Seeds?*

As I read back through this thread tonight I wonder about using seeds...

Using seeds would be a very inexpensive way to get some growth started; however, they may need to be started in wet paper towels in sandwich bags.

Which types would work?
Which types would look good?

Has anyone tried using seeds in their hob?


----------



## JeniceMendosa

these are really an amazing constructions shown, i love them a lot


----------



## mr.bigglesworth

For the past several months I've been doing dozens of experiments on hob plant candidates. I've tested numerous common and exotic tropical species
Goldfish vine
Lipstick vine
Peace lily
Pothos
English ivy
Spider plant
Anthuriums
Hoya
Croton Petra
Ficus trees
Plectranthus 'Mona lavender'
Monsters Deliciosa

The goldfish vine did really well and it's pretty much flowered since day one. It doesn't need much light and all mine gets is leftover runoff from overhead t5's, nowhere near a window.

The lipstick vine was very finicky and it's grown foliage nicely but no flowers. It took forever to root.

The peace lily I've rooted 3 different times, all successful, all flowering non-stop.

The pothos has rooted itself in 2 different tanks and completely wiped out all of the floating plants in one of those two. It out competed duckweed and singlehandedly killed it all off. 

The English Ivy hasn't done well at all, I've tried it in 2 different tanks, all the new growth dies off quickly but the old growth looks healthy.

The spider plant took a long time to root and half of the plants rotted to death before the remaining plants rooted. The 2 survivors have been dangling on death's door for weeks but now I'm seeing some good signs of life. I'll have to give the plant some more time to see what happens.

The anthuriums I actually just got last Saturday, they haven't done much yet but the plant looks healthy and it's still flowering so we'll see.

The Hoya rooted great but growth has been painfully slow. It's had a flower bud on it for a month now but it has yet to open. In 4 months it's grown 2 single leaves.

Croton Petra was an utter failure. I threw it out yesterday, it never managed to root and it rotted into a mess.

The ficus, burgundy rubber tree, not bonsai or anything, has grown nicely. It rooted in 2 weeks and it's doubled in size over the past month.

The plectranthus took 3 tries. The first two died. The third rooted and just budded with flowers. The trick is to use unrooted cuttings and root it in water only. Try not to get the leaves or stems wet until the plant gets its water roots. I rooted mine in a cup of water and then transplanted it into an hob.

The monsters rotted to mush. I used soil-rooted mature specimen but I've seen pictures of people online that have done it successfully.

Next I'm going to try schefflera, money tree, ferns, orchids, etc.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## johnson18

Any pictures??


----------



## mr.bigglesworth

No, no pictures. My phones camera is broken and i doubt anything would show up or upload anyway. The phones a dinosaur. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mr.bigglesworth

I just took cuttings of christmas cactus and oncidium orchid. It'll be about 4-6 weeks b4 I'll know if they will grow rooted in water or not. Tomorrow I'm taking cuttings of mandevilla vine and maybe a wax begonia if I can sneek one without mom catching me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## secuono

I only have accidental moss, algae or floaters in mine. My 40 has no top, so I allow plants to grow up and out....


----------



## mr.bigglesworth

I just took wax begonia cuttings, mandevilla cuttings, and I stole a rooted brunnera macrophylla (don't tell mom). Their all in water, we'll see how they turn out. Grandma had a sickly african violet, I'm rooting that one in water too. Only problem with the violet is, you can't really practically use it in an hob filter. The leaves and stems will die if a single drop of water touches them. You can only submerge the roots, not the rhizome, not the leaves or the stems. If the rhizome touches water, it rots. If any leaf or stem touches immediately cut it off. But if the rhizome touches, the plants done for. I designed a pulley system just for the violet. It should work, assuming the violet isn't already too far gone.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mr.bigglesworth

I'm trying creeping jenny now too. I hear Jasmine sambac makes a fantastic houseplant. I also found lots of people have successfully water-rooted cuttings of the plant. I just placed an order for one today online. My African Gardenia houseplant has been doing great now for some time, I think I'll try a cutting of that in water too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melted

Did anyone ever find out what orchids people have been using in the past posts? 
Also, is it just a pot with holes where the water will be, then filled a bit, THEN the orchids roots, topped off with the rest of the media?


----------



## mr.bigglesworth

I'm also now trying jade, elephant bush, zebra plant alephandra, red chenille plant, panama rose, red shrimp plant, and wandering jew.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mr.bigglesworth

I have many updates. Creeping jenny has been a huge success. Vigorous growth. Christmas cactus hasn't rooted yet but foliage is still firm and not mushy, too soon to tell. Wax begonia hasn't rooted yet but it's transforming; leaves are getting more waxy and new growth has water droplets at the tips. Both cuttings have produced new flowers since day one. Oncidium Orchid has rooted but they grow so slow I don't see new water growth yet. Mandevilla has been a success and is vigorously growing, one has produced flower buds indoors. But none have rooted yet. Elephant bush and jade both too soon to tell. African Violets failure; I don't see them going another week though they might still pull thru. Brunnera macrophylla has produced water roots and a leaf or two, it even flowered. I need more testing on this one, some strange things about the new leaves. Goldfish plants (I took even more cuttings) all rooted; one flowering. Lipstick vine cuttings (took more cuttings) rooted and flowering. This set of cuttings is growing more vigorously than the last. Yesterday I took fuschia cuttings, I hear many success stories of growing fuschia indoors and flowering nearly year round. I'm excited to see the results for this one. My african gardenia was too precious to take cuttings so i bought another, it has to ship first I won't know about this one for awhile. I ordered tropical hibiscus (Rosa sinensis; DON'T get any other species than this) when it arrives I'll take cuttings. I also ordered passionvine and plan to take cuttings of that too. I'm told they make great houseplants as long as you protect them against spider mites. The flowers are so pretty they have religious significance (or so I'm told). I don't suggest trying spider plants in water, its too much work and their are many more suitable plants. I also ordered philodendron pink princess (pink leaved philo-expensive!); I'll take cuttings of those too when they get here.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DizzyD

I think this has been asked before but I didn't see any responses, Has anyone tried using a Marina Hang-On Breeding Box or a finnex Refugium for this hob plant box... Seems they might do the trick quite nicely. I might try it. I will post my findings if I do.


----------



## Melted

DizzyD said:


> I think this has been asked before but I didn't see any responses, Has anyone tried using a Marina Hang-On Breeding Box or a finnex Refugium for this hob plant box... Seems they might do the trick quite nicely. I might try it. I will post my findings if I do.


I have done it once, but i only kept spare floaters in there mostly. It was nice because it comes with a little gate that goes before the out flow. There was also parrot feather, pothos, and hornwort.


----------



## jbrady33

DizzyD said:


> I think this has been asked before but I didn't see any responses, Has anyone tried using a Marina Hang-On Breeding Box or a finnex Refugium for this hob plant box... Seems they might do the trick quite nicely. I might try it. I will post my findings if I do.


that would work just fine, throw a little substrate in there and you have a nice shallow tank 'extention annex'


----------



## mr.bigglesworth

I have some more updates. Fuschia cuttings have rooted, or I should say little nubs have popped up at each node. Brunnera macrophylla has water roots showing up everywhere. Lots haven't rooted yet so not much to update. My shipments were all grounded cuz of a cold snap here.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tolga

absolutely a wonderful idea! do you guys put any form of plant fertiler or liquid co2 into the tank? i havnt really noticed any fish in these setups? if you do have fish in these tanks, does this setup allow you to feed your fish more then usual, meaning instead of 1 frozen cube a day to say 2 a day as the plant would filter the excess nitrates out?

regards
tolga


----------



## pejerrey

tolga said:


> absolutely a wonderful idea! do you guys put any form of plant fertiler or liquid co2 into the tank? i havnt really noticed any fish in these setups? if you do have fish in these tanks, does this setup allow you to feed your fish more then usual, meaning instead of 1 frozen cube a day to say 2 a day as the plant would filter the excess nitrates out?
> 
> regards
> tolga


Emersed plants take co2 from the atmosphere.

The nutrients that feed your plants in the water will feed the plants in the hob, thru their roots.

With any tank, don't overfeed


-To be everything, be nobody.


----------



## jbrady33

^ What he said. :smile:


----------



## Sparklescale

Absolutely awesome! I have a 37g drilled with a sump that has a large drainbox attached to the outside of the tank....might have to try a reverse version of the hob and see if I can get a garden growing on top of my tank, too. see pic of the drainbox...lots of room for plants in there, just the direction of the water will be reversed from what everyone here is doing. :smile:


----------



## jbrady33

A slight redo of mine, here's the latest

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=303778


----------



## pandacory

Cool!
I dig your auto topoff bottle if that's what it is. Do fish ever swim up in there?


----------



## jbrady33

pandacory said:


> Cool!
> I dig your auto topoff bottle if that's what it is. Do fish ever swim up in there?


:smile:

No fish up there, but shrimp and snails climb up to eat the algae that grows on the walls

How-to build thread:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=539593


----------



## AquaAurora

The massive blob of plants on the left (not the palm) are all in my aqauclear 70 HOB including Pothos, Tradescantia zebrine (aka wandering jew), Creeping jenny, and Fittonia albivenis

The pothos and wandering jew hand down to the table the tank is set on.


----------



## pejerrey

You guys have created very awesome set ups from that simple idea! 
Please keep posting!


----------



## Izzy-

Whoaa, that looks so cool!


----------



## AquaAurora

Sadly my HOB is currently not planted, all the plants moved over to the 55g with a canister filter and were stuffed in riparium baskets and floating rafts... but I love riparium setups so much I'll probably try several new plants on my 20g and pack the aquaclear70 top full of plants again once it warms up and I can find some things.


----------



## venymae

Wow what a fascinating thread! Just read the whole thing. I have a small HOB that was accidentally colonized with java/christmas moss from when I trimmed the tank. Will post a picture soon as it looks super awesome now.


----------



## pejerrey

Yeah, this thread its pretty old! Thanks!


----------



## suriel

pejerrey said:


> Yeah, this thread its pretty old! Thanks!


I realize this thread is old but I had a question. I've read different threads and just wanted to clarify one thing. In the media basket what order do you layer everything?

Sponge,Media beads, bag gravel, sponge? I even read the how to thread and in the pictures it looks like a bag of carbon under the top sponge

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cichlidfan

Saw a question about the name of an orchid in a previous pic. It is Calopogon tuberosus. It is a bog plant. I imagine that sort of plant would do well in the HOB planters.


----------



## StellaStars

Just made it through all 20 pages! Seriously considering adding an HOB to my 5g just to plant it. Or maybe find some kind of riparium planters to get the look for starters? Any resources on that front?


----------



## Mariostg

Geeze, I did not know until now about this HOB planter thread . I set one up, home made not so long ago. HOB planter from cheap paint holder


----------



## Mariostg

*Added some moss to HOB outflow.*

Might as well revive this thread a little. Made some minor changes to my HOB planter.
Added some moss that I spread on geotextile. Not sure what type of moss that is. I also threw in some moss from the pond. We shall see how that turns out.


----------



## xev11

I have riccia growing on my outflow filter pad. The flow is pretty slow and it clogs regularly so I need to do delicate rinses. Riccia got trapped and started growing and I noticed I don't have bit floating on the water which is convenient


----------



## Mariostg

xev11 said:


> I have riccia growing on my outflow filter pad. The flow is pretty slow and it clogs regularly so I need to do delicate rinses. Riccia got trapped and started growing and I noticed I don't have bit floating on the water which is convenient


Hey that looks very nice. Hope my moss will do that too.


----------



## AquaAurora

Been a while since I posted here, riparium and planted HOB have been through several revamps..most recent shots (today/past week)



Thats an aquaclear 70 under that blob of green goodness!


----------



## Mariostg

AquaAurora said:


> Thats an aquaclear 70 under that blob of green goodness!


Good thing you clarify because I was gonna say you lie there is no HOB there


----------



## AquaAurora

Mariostg said:


> Good thing you clarify because I was gonna say you lie there is no HOB there


That's the whole point of the big plant mass ^.~ forget the filter is even there. You can see a little plastic in second photo for the media tray holder (finger grab holes to pull it out).


----------



## johnson18

My HOB on the 20L died not long ago. Any suggestions on a new one? Haven't really been worried about it as there are three large sponge filters back behind the driftwood. The plants in the HOB are finally starting to suffer though...


----------



## Mariostg

johnson18 said:


> My HOB on the 20L died not long ago. Any suggestions on a new one? Haven't really been worried about it as there are three large sponge filters back behind the driftwood. The plants in the HOB are finally starting to suffer though...


What about just connecting a small submersible pump? That's what I did with my HOB paint holder.


----------



## Sereya

I went to Lowes and bought two very pretty peace lily plants, could someone enlighten a complete noobie on how to prepare the plants to either be planted here in the hob or in a hanging basket on the back? 
I've washed the plant and cut most of the roots off already, it only has a small root ball left. Do I need to cut the rest of the roots off or is it ready to go in like this?


----------



## Mariostg

Sereya said:


> I went to Lowes and bought two very pretty peace lily plants, could someone enlighten a complete noobie on how to prepare the plants to either be planted here in the hob or in a hanging basket on the back?
> I've washed the plant and cut most of the roots off already, it only has a small root ball left. Do I need to cut the rest of the roots off or is it ready to go in like this?


From the little bit of experience I have with peace lilies so far, is that they seem to be very easy to accomodate. You can pretty much put in a small planter partially submerged and it will grow.


----------



## AquaAurora

Sereya said:


> I went to Lowes and bought two very pretty peace lily plants, could someone enlighten a complete noobie on how to prepare the plants to either be planted here in the hob or in a hanging basket on the back?
> I've washed the plant and cut most of the roots off already, it only has a small root ball left. Do I need to cut the rest of the roots off or is it ready to go in like this?


I thoroughly rinse roots and put it in planter baskets/plastic shower caddies. The peace lilies from Home Depots may be the larger species.. Did you see the 3' tall ones? It can turn into that. I wouldn't really advise planting it in the HOB as the roots can get very long and make it difficult to remove or seperate toe foam media, if they get long enough it can clog the impeller.


----------



## Sereya

Thanks for the advice, I won't use them in the filter then. I made canvas baskets for them with suction cups since I couldn't find any grid type shower caddy's. 

For the filter, dragon tongues and baby tears is what I would love to do, but how much light would they need? I need an option that won't require any additional lights and my light can't be raised. My tank is across my front room from a large 8' window so while not directly in front of the window it does get some sunlight.

Any suggestions?


----------



## AquaAurora

Previous posters need to come back and post update shots, tell what has and has not worked out over the months/years on their HOBs!


The plant mass continues to grow!



Helxine soleirolii is just going nuts on there!
My one regret is I slapped the riccia on top of cut pieces of foam instead of using one flat piece.. I need to take out and clean the filter media but that will make a mess of the riccia :/


----------



## Mariostg

Forgot about this thread. I was not going to post anything as I thought "nothing has changed". But looking at older pictures, my Peace lily is catching up. So here are few shots.

"HOB" small water fall.









The paint cup HOB. Not much going on here. The moss I brought in from my pond disappeared. The java moss is doing nothing.









And the tank itself. Obviously, high tannin water


----------



## Wilderman204

This is the thread that really introduced me to plants in aquariums. After reading it got me looking more into planted tanks, and I discovered "natural"planted tanks(using dirt substrates). I had quit keeping fish and aquariums, and left the hobby behind. Kind of ironic that it was because I was becoming more interested in plants and gardening instead. Now I'm putting dirt in aquariums, starting a new fish room and planning a pond for my yard. And, I've gotten all excited about fish again, researching all the cool aquarium communities I could assemble. AHHH!
Thank you so much everyone! 

This AquaClear 50 has Brazilian pennywort,mondo grass, philodendron cordatum, Cryptocoryne( parva,cilata, and pygmae). The crypts acclimated to emersed growth and that was about it they haven't grown at all in 4 months in the filter( maybe because you can't even see them under the Pennywort lol). They need a rich substrate or lots of ferts in the water collum. 
Pennywort actually grew fast enough to make every other plant in the tank show defficencies and I had to dose iron and potassium in my dirted tank. There were no visible deficiencies till the Pennywort had gotten huge. After a massive trim everything else started to rebound. 
Philodendron cordatum seems to be exactly like pothos but grows slower. Pennywort will add great cover as it grows out of the filter and spreads across the surface.
I moved most of the aquatic plants in tank to a new setup, and drained it half way. I pulled out the filter media(sponge of top of sacks of bio media) and the roots had grown through and tied it all together. So I dropped the mass of media with plants on it in the tank Waba Kusi style. everything is still growingroud:

I also got the Pennywort to bloom for 4 months straight. Seemed to be triggered by adding more light towards the UV end of the spectrum. (6400k, and 440nm LED's)


----------



## nainruva

Hello all, I'm a beguiner in freshwater aquarism and want to start my planted tank, I buyed the aqua duo 20 filter for a nano setup that I have at the office, and want to build a nano cube (planted of course) for my betta at home. I notice that here recomends many plants for the planted hob, I don´t really know where can I find this kind of plants in Chih, but I'm going to try, hope to update soon with a fully planted hob!! 

Bests


----------



## theatermusic87

Thought I'd share mine with everyone.

Tank: 5 gallon rimless
Filter: Deep Blue Professional Biomaxx 10
Light: Finnex Fugeray Clip-on and 15 watt CFL 3200k
Plants: Baby's Tears, Hygro Compact, AR, Pennywort, (Hidden from view Bronze Crypt and Rotala of some sort)









Tank: 3 gallon rimless
Filter: Deep Blue Professional Biomaxx 10
Light: Finnex Fugeray Clip-on
Plants: Anubias Hastifolia, Baby Tears, Peace Lily


----------



## Superapearmy

So I am interesting in plant some carnivorous plants in my HOB along with some other plants. I work at a nursery where we have pitcher plants which are in a sphagnum moss substrate and plated in a floating pot device in order to float in outdoor ponds. Based off this I wonder if it would thrive in a HOB. I have a planted 10 gallon I would like to try it with. What substrate do you guys use inside your filters, assuming carbon beads, but was wondering if this is the only substrate used?


----------



## AquaAurora

Superapearmy said:


> So I am interesting in plant some carnivorous plants in my HOB along with some other plants. I work at a nursery where we have pitcher plants which are in a sphagnum moss substrate and plated in a floating pot device in order to float in outdoor ponds. Based off this I wonder if it would thrive in a HOB. I have a planted 10 gallon I would like to try it with. What substrate do you guys use inside your filters, assuming carbon beads, but was wondering if this is the only substrate used?


Is the floating lot device sealed so no water from the pond goes up into the sphagnum moss? 
Can't speak for all planted tank owners but a lot of us do not use carbon. I typically put foam media on the top of the HOB and it slits into it for plants. I also use ceramic/bio media. For my planterr baskets hanging in the tank I use my leftover expanded clay media i got a few years ago for aquaponics. It can grow benificial bacteria pretty good on it too. If you used these I'd reccomend soaking them for a day first (or several hours in hot/warm water) to get them to sink as they are bouyant when initially dropped in.


----------



## Acro

Superapearmy said:


> So I am interesting in plant some carnivorous plants in my HOB along with some other plants. I work at a nursery where we have pitcher plants which are in a sphagnum moss substrate and plated in a floating pot device in order to float in outdoor ponds. Based off this I wonder if it would thrive in a HOB. I have a planted 10 gallon I would like to try it with. What substrate do you guys use inside your filters, assuming carbon beads, but was wondering if this is the only substrate used?


The huge majority of carnivorous plants (and all pitcher plants that I know of) need to be in a habitat that is devoid of nutrients (that is why they became carnivorous plants in the first place, to capture insects that will supply nutrients). In the aquarium, any fertilizers and fish or shrimp waste will make growing carnivorous plants difficult at best, at worst they will likely die. Also, many cannot tolerate minerals in the water, thus one would have to choose substrate very carefully and use rainwater, distilled water or reverse osmosis water. 
There are a few species kept, that grow in the aquarium, however these are mainly bladderworts that float or grow submerged.
I don't mean to discourage, it would be amazing if you made a carnivorous plant only aquarium/riparium!
Good Luck!



.


----------



## AquaAurora

Acro said:


> The huge majority of carnivorous plants (and all pitcher plants that I know of) need to be in a habitat that is devoid of nutrients (that is why they became carnivorous plants in the first place, to capture insects that will supply nutrients). In the aquarium, any fertilizers and fish or shrimp waste will make growing carnivorous plants difficult at best, at worst they will likely die. Also, many cannot tolerate minerals in the water, thus one would have to choose substrate very carefully and use rainwater, distilled water or reverse osmosis water.
> There are a few species kept, that grow in the aquarium, however these are mainly bladderworts that float or grow submerged.
> I don't mean to discourage, it would be amazing if you made a carnivorous plant only aquarium/riparium!
> Good Luck!
> 
> 
> 
> .


I don't know that I can post links to other forums, but google *"Emersed aquatic plants with carnivorous plant*" there is a thread on another forum with a nice tank with only a little water, and a very lovely layout. However most plants are above water.


----------



## Acro

AquaAurora said:


> I don't know that I can post links to other forums, but google *"Emersed aquatic plants with carnivorous plant*" there is a thread on another forum with a nice tank with only a little water, and a very lovely layout. However most plants are above water.


The one on AquaticPlantCentral? It's beautiful. I don't think they had any animals in there, and none of the plants are growing in a filter. Carnivorous plants can certainly be grown in a _plant only _terrarium or aquarium.



.


----------



## Superapearmy

Still waiting on getting my pitcher plant in my HOB, but going to buy it at at our next sale, it's $40 for the pitcher plant setup. A lot of you guys have mentioned that carnivorous plants need to be devoid of nutrients, but currently I have a pitcher plant floating pot in our koi pond at work, along with water, lettuce, hyacinth, and lilies along with bog plants. This pot has been there for over a month and has been thriving more than the others for sale in pots of water. Granted there are tons of other plants and also only a handful of koi, but there are thousands of golf ball sized pond snails, so nutrients have to be present. I have also been seeing people on other forums discuss keeping them in their koi ponds, if this works, why would it not apply to an aquarium?


----------



## Darles Chickens

Just want to add Hypoestes to the list of plants that do great in a planted HOB.


----------



## sharambil

Cool any updates??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luwan Hy

This is amazing. Can I get the list of plants name in the aquarium? I currently have Lucky plants but would like more plants to hang from aquarium please


----------



## pejerrey

Lol, its been a looooong time

Sent from my LM-X212(G) using Tapatalk


----------

